# hdparm vs. sdparm (e la Write Cache)

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, da un po' di tempo ho sostituito hdparm con sdparm ma oggi mi sono accorto (quasi per caso) che sdparm se ne strafrega dei miei tentativi di disabilitare la Write Cache

```
# sdparm -g WCE /dev/sda

    /dev/sda: ATA       WDC WD3000JS-60P  21.0

WCE         1

# sdparm --set=WCE=0 /dev/sda

    /dev/sda: ATA       WDC WD3000JS-60P  21.0

change_mode_page: failed setting page: Caching (SBC)
```

mentre se uso hdparm

```
# hdparm -W /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 write-caching =  1 (on)

# hdparm -W0 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting drive write-caching to 0 (off)

 write-caching =  0 (off)
```

a questo punto se controllo anche con sdparm mi ritrovo il parametro a 0 ...

Sbaglio io qualcosa ?

È un bug/limite noto ?

Devo continuare ad affidarmi a hdparm ?

Oppure, peggio ancora, adesso mi stanno mentendo sia hdparm che sdparm e in realtà la Write Cache è ancora attiva ?

----------

## Peach

per quello che mi riguarda hdparm non mi ha ancora mentito visto che mi sono capitati degli shutdown forzati e mai mi è capitato di avere perdite di dati 

come mai sdparm non funzioni non lo so proprio, diciamo che ho semplicemnete smesso di chiedermelo  :Very Happy: 

----------

